
Gates and Jobs holograms to star in Broadway play - rmason
http://variety.com/2016/legit/news/steve-jobs-bill-gates-musical-nerds-broadway-1201680323/
======
brudgers
A little more about the play _Nerds_ :
[http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/01/14/nerds-a-
musical...](http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/01/14/nerds-a-musical-
about-bill-gates-and-steve-jobs-heads-to-broadway/?_r=0)

The holograms and other interactive features are part of this particular
staging. The play is about a decade old.

